# Male white lab with male yellow lab?



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

i have an all male peacock/mbuna tank:

i know your not suppose to have the same species, but what if they are totally different colors?

at the LFS i saw a pure white lab with black horizontal top stripe can this mix well with a yellow lab?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no issues with yellow labs and white labs, they've been totally ignoring each other for the last year. That being said, I don't keep fry from either. The fry that I _have_ seen appear to be the same as the holding female in each case. Of course, I wouldn't rely on physical appearance as the sole determining factor that they haven't hybridized.


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

in your setup do you have a species set up of labs

or

is it all male different species like mine? with 1 male yellow lab and 1 male white lab.

because in a species lab setup you have females to distract the males. I ask because your talking about breeding.

I want to know for a show tank with all male peacocks/mbunas


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

GTZ, are the white labs as easy going as the yellow labs? I know not all Labidochromis are a good combo with peacocks and haps.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Aggression wise, they're pretty much identical. The same dominance displaying and chasing from their territory with regard to sub-dominant males. Nearly no interaction with any of the other species in the tank, quite something considering the alpha male in the tank is a white lab. He doesn't really do anything but occasionally chase other white lab males and display for females. Nkhata could be another story, idk.
There are 10 white labs and 6 yellows, the yellows are all adults grown from fry. I know there are at least 3 females. The white labs are 3m:7f.


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

Im going to try the male white lab and male yellow lab combo.

thats whats so fun about african cichlids as you can experiment and add new incite into the hobby.

i'm hoping the calm temperment of both will help them get along and their totally different colors. Its quite strange that the yellow lab is extremely rare in nature and the white lab is common, but it is the opposite case in hobbyists aquarium.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I just put a single white lab male in my tank with 2 yellow labs which are much bigger and so far no problems at all. The white lab is a very beautiful fish, he's been in my tank now for 2 weeks and all is well.


----------

